# Megaray



## SwissT (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi

Anyone had any experience with the 175w Megaray?
Have seen a couple of beam shots and it looks impressive, what do you guys think.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## karlthev (Jun 13, 2008)

There are a number of posts if not threads here that you can search which will give you some good information. I am in a limited access sitaution right now so...go to the "search" function and give it a try. I think the Maxa Beam still is the choice....


Karl


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is where you can find beamshot comparisons of the Maxabeam and the original 125 Watt Megaray, which is called the "MR250", and just look at how it stomps the Maxabeam! (IMHO) So I imagine the MR175 shames the Maxabeam even more.

The Maxabeam might throw as far but IMHO the Megaray blows it away with its enormous light output.

http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/superlights/superlights.html


----------



## Nos (Jun 13, 2008)

woooow, what a great light :huh:

does someone know how much it cost?


----------



## BVH (Jun 13, 2008)

IIRC around $4K? Member Andreas has one, I believe. If you need a powerful white laser, it's a good light. As a flashlight, not really practical IMHO. It's a great signaling device!


----------



## karlthev (Jun 13, 2008)

Agreed. Remember, it's not JUST the watts..or lumens...or candlepower that "counts" it's the usability and the servicabilty that stand the test of time. Tank lights are great thrills as demos at parties but of no real use or even portability. In addition, I guess I orefer to have a light which can be repaired (if ever need be) without having to send it half way around the globe. Just my thoughts however....


Karl


----------



## climberkid (Jun 13, 2008)

That review said that it costs $4500. its HUGE too. like a freakin RPG. lol


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 13, 2008)

IIRC the MR175 costs well over $5000, vs. the Maxabeam at $1000-$2000 dollars, so it makes sense why the Megaray is so much more impressive.


----------



## That_Guy (Jun 13, 2008)

IIRC the 175W Megaray costs $6900, and that was a few years ago so it is probably even more expensive now. When it comes to practicality it's a lot better than the Maxabeam IMO. It puts out a lot more lumens and has a wider beam. Since it uses a lens it also has a much nicer beam pattern. The 175W Megaray puts out almost as many lumens as a 35W HID, only it can focus them all into a laser tight beam.


----------



## karlthev (Jun 13, 2008)

That_Guy said:


> IIRC the 175W Megaray costs $6900, and that was a few years ago so it is probably even more expensive now. When it comes to practicality it's a lot better than the Maxabeam IMO. It puts out a lot more lumens and has a wider beam. Since it uses a lens it also has a much nicer beam pattern. The 175W Megaray puts out almost as many lumens as a 35W HID, only it can focus them all into a laser tight beam.



$6,900 isn't "practical" for 99% of light hobbyists, period.


Karl


----------



## Patriot (Jun 13, 2008)

That_Guy said:


> IIRC the 175W Megaray costs $6900, and that was a few years ago so it is probably even more expensive now. When it comes to practicality it's a lot better than the Maxabeam IMO. It puts out a lot more lumens and has a wider beam. Since it uses a lens it also has a much nicer beam pattern. The 175W Megaray puts out almost as many lumens as a 35W HID, only it can focus them all into a laser tight beam.




To me it actually seems like less of a practical light that the maxabeam. It's size and power requirements make is less portable and ergonomic. It puts out more lumens at a wider degree than the Maxabeam, but then so does the BlackHawk Locator...lol. I think that Maxabeam's large range of accessories make it far more practical and versatile than the Megaray especially if you consider price to be a practicality.


----------



## BVH (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey, you laughing at my Locator??? Naughty, Naughty! :nana: I think she's mighty purty and portable - well, purty anyway!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2008)

BVH said:


> Hey, you laughing at my Locator??? Naughty, Naughty! :nana: I think she's mighty purty and portable - well, purty anyway!




You know I love your Locator.  I think it's my favorite piece of "heavy metal" in the whole CPF collection.


----------



## Meltdown (Jun 17, 2008)

during the joyful week that I got to play with one (see avatar) I found that the 8hz strobe to be truly disorienting. One night it was lightly snowing and I gleefully shot "happy beams" through the desert air. sigh....good times.


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 18, 2008)

wow that megaray looks Huge!!!!


----------



## data_lore (Jun 18, 2008)

SwissT said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone had any experience with the 175w Megaray?
> Have seen a couple of beam shots and it looks impressive, what do you guys think.
> ...



(Non Fast Show fans look away now!)
Hey Swiss, Handling the Megaray 175W is very much like making love to a beautiful woman. First, you pump it up with excess volts, shove it in the ballast and let the igniter do the rest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 18, 2008)

Id hate to be on the receiving end of this Bad Boy.

Must feel like holding an M4


----------



## FILIPPO (Jun 18, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Must feel like holding an M4


 

SureFire or Colt? :nana:

I think Colt....right?:devil:


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 18, 2008)

Colt!! :naughty:


----------



## SwissT (Jun 18, 2008)

data_lore said:


> (Non Fast Show fans look away now!)
> Hey Swiss, Handling the Megaray 175W is very much like making love to a beautiful woman. First, you pump it up with excess volts, shove it in the ballast and let the igniter do the rest. :thumbsup:


 
:laughing: Great that tells me everything I need to know!


----------



## Meltdown (Jun 18, 2008)

it's not as heavy as it looks...but you can hear the fan come on when you fire her up. POWER!!!!!


----------



## cat (Jun 18, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> To me it actually seems like less of a practical light that the maxabeam. It's size and power requirements make is less portable and ergonomic. It puts out more lumens at a wider degree than the Maxabeam, but then so does the BlackHawk Locator...lol. I think that Maxabeam's large range of accessories make it far more practical and versatile than the Megaray especially if you consider price to be a practicality.



afaik, the maxabeam is not built to the same level of military standards - the strength of the housing, in particular. 

The megaray 175 brochure will help to illustrate the difference: 
http://www.megaray.com/pdfs/mr175brochure.pdf

The practicality or suitability of the cost of the Megaray would depend on the organisation and the application. (For example, given Megaray's list of organisations for which the Megaray 175 could be suitable, the cost would be more suitable for military special forces than for search-and-rescue organisations.)


----------



## climberkid (Jun 18, 2008)

After reading that i see that you are right. For those purposes it seems that the Megaray could be more of use over a longer time without worrying about getting it scratched up. the Maxabeam seems higer than consumer due to price and reliability and closer to prosumer style vs the professional/tactical style of the Megaray.


----------



## adamlau (Jun 18, 2008)

The soldier in the brochure looks like a little kid. Nothing wrong with that, but still  .


----------



## climberkid (Jun 18, 2008)

haha i was thinking the same thing. im sure its just cuz they could afford him. very goofy looking guy. :shakehead


----------



## Patriot (Jun 19, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patriot36*
> 
> 
> _To me it actually seems like less of a practical light that the maxabeam. It's size and power requirements make is less portable and ergonomic. It puts out more lumens at a wider degree than the Maxabeam, but then so does the BlackHawk Locator...lol. I think that Maxabeam's large range of accessories make it far more practical and versatile than the Megaray especially if you consider price to be a practicality._





cat said:


> afaik, the maxabeam is not built to the same level of military standards - the strength of the housing, in particular.
> 
> The megaray 175 brochure will help to illustrate the difference:
> http://www.megaray.com/pdfs/mr175brochure.pdf
> ...





I'm not so sure about your point relating to the build quality. How would you qualify that without actually putting them through the same testing rigors. The housing is metal and seems very durable. They've now created a weapon mount to be used in conjunction with the crew served weapon system.
http://www.peakbeam.com/pr/060608.html
Obviously it can take some abuse and has many military applications. It's also been around a long time now and they've sold a lot of units. They apparently have a great track record too.

The brochure doesn't illustrate the difference between the two lights. It only illustrates a few of the key points of the megaray itself. Did I miss something 


I think that that the Maxabeam has a broader application range no matter where it's priced when compared to the megaray. The megaray system is 16.6 lbs and has considerable exterior dimensions. The size alone limits its flexibility for different roles and the shape couldn't be any more unconventional. The Maxabeam has many options for remote operation and at different voltages. It seems that the MB is well suited to the military roll which is reflected in their advertising and in the system's versatile operation . Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FILIPPO (Jun 19, 2008)

adamlau said:


> The soldier in the brochure looks like a little kid. Nothing wrong with that, but still  .


 

doh! you are right...


----------

